# Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?



## Administrator (23. September 2004)

*Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## nobok (23. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*

Meine Klasse ist leider nicht dabei. Radeon X800 XT.


----------



## N8Mensch (23. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				nobok am 23.09.2004 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Klasse ist leider nicht dabei. Radeon X800 XT.


Dann musst du auf "Weiss nicht/ keine Angabe" klicken .


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (23. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				nobok am 23.09.2004 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Klasse ist leider nicht dabei. Radeon X800 XT.



Dito - wohin kommt meine 9700? :o

MfG Jimini


----------



## AMDprayer (23. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*

lol sonst is die 1. klasse am besten aber wenn ihr das so wollt... 
aber wer weis ne stickstoffgekühle geforce 2mx kann schon was bringen ^^


----------



## LowriderRoxx (23. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*

Ein Schelm wer denkt, dass bei Ablauf dieser Umfrage sich die Klassen bereits wieder verschoben haben 

Ach ja, Klasse 4.


----------



## kay2 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 23.09.2004 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> nobok am 23.09.2004 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die 9700/pro reihe wird irgendwie immer unterschlagen :/
aber ich glaub die pro is bei der 9800 non-pro einzuordnen.


----------



## XMasTree (24. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				SYSTEM am 23.09.2004 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Vorschlag für ne neue Umfrage...

Wer hat ihre Grafikkarte bezahlt

a) ihre Eltern
b) sie vom zu hohen Taschengeld ihrer Eltern
c) sie von sonstigen Geldgeschenken
d) sie von selbst verdientem Geld
e) gekauft?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (24. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				XMasTree am 24.09.2004 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 23.09.2004 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bezahlt hats meine Mutter, weil ich grade nicht zuhause war, als das Paket kam 
Das Geld habe ich aufgebracht, durch Jobs, Geburtstage usw.

MfG Jimini


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*

BAföG hats bezahlt ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				nobok am 23.09.2004 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Klasse ist leider nicht dabei. Radeon X800 XT.


Es fehlt irgendwie ne 5. Klasse.


----------



## Spectrum (24. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.09.2004 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> nobok am 23.09.2004 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Grakas Klasse 1,3,4


----------



## Teslatier (25. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*

Meine geht noch in die erste Klasse (GF2 GTS).


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (25. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				Teslatier am 25.09.2004 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine geht noch in die erste Klasse (GF2 GTS).



Noch ein Leidensgenosse  *auch klasse 1 bin*


----------



## Gorazul (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 24.09.2004 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> BAföG hats bezahlt ...



Mein kleiner Gehalt hat leider nur für die Klasse 4 gereicht   
9800pro...


----------



## Blackknight (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*

Aktuell noch 4. Klasse, Radeon 9800pro, aber schon seit fast 4 monaten Bestellt Sapphire X800XT PE.
Achja immer alles Selbsbezahlt, mit 30 Jahren und einem Job geht sowas.


----------



## ich98 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 24.09.2004 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> BAföG hats bezahlt ...


*hüstel* was ist den das?   
ich98


----------



## ich98 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 24.09.2004 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezahlt hats meine Mutter, weil ich grade nicht zuhause war, als das Paket kam
> Das Geld habe ich aufgebracht, durch Jobs, Geburtstage usw.
> 
> MfG Jimini


geht mir genauso, Mutter bezahlt schön wärs. 
übrigens mehr Geld war ich net bereit auszugeben Klasse 3 (9600XT)
ich98
_EDIT: meine Fresser heute hab ichs aber mit der Rechtschreibung.  _


----------



## nobok (27. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				XMasTree am 24.09.2004 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 23.09.2004 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vom selbst verdientem Geld. Schaff dafür auch 6 Tage die Woche.
Und was soll ( e) Gekauft )eigentlich bedeuten  .
@ ich98
Das soll Berufsbildungs Förderungsgesetz heißen, sowas bekommst wenn de studierst und du nicht soviel Kohlen hast.


----------



## rtfm (27. September 2004)

*AW: Zu welcher Leistungsklasse gehört Ihre Grafikkarte?*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 25.09.2004 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 25.09.2004 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit Samstag ebenfalls Leidensgenosse.  
Hatte bis dahin eine Saphire Radeon 9800 Pro. Leider war ich am Wochenende auf einer privaten LAN, auf der ziemlich viel getrunken wurde und hatte mein Gehäuse offen. Irgendwann hat es dann ein Freund geschafft über meinen Rechner zu stolpern, was die Graka leider nicht überlebt hat. Da ich jetzt warten muss bis ich von ihm eine neue bekomme läuft momentan eine alte Klasse eins - GF2 MX400 in meinem Rechner.

Meine gesamte momentane Hard- und Software ist von meinem eigenen, selbst verdienten Geld und den Zivialmosen(Lohn kann man das ja nicht wirklich nennen) finanziert.


----------

